# Powershift 824 belts



## fibersport (Feb 6, 2014)

I finally replaced the auger shaft bearing on my 824 Powershift and need to put on new belts. According to my manual, it calls for a 632951 and 632961 which is supposed to be 1/2 x 33 and 1/2 x 39. I went to the local Tractor Supply and found according to their belt measuring tool that a 1/2 x 32 and 1/2 x 38 matches up a little better to the originals. The originals have no numbers or anything on them, I have no idea if they are original to the snowblower or if they were changed along the way. Has anyone run into this before or can anyone chime in with a belt size that works?


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

GMorning fiber, I can't specifically say which size you have, but if the original belts are worn, that may explain the size discrepancy. But in my experience, OEM belts work the best. There is no question on sizing, materials or fitment. I find that I cannot save enough money on aftermarket belts, to justify 'trying a couple different sets', or hoping they work under a load, to justify any cost savings. GLuck, J


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

fibersport said:


> I finally replaced the auger shaft bearing on my 824 Powershift and need to put on new belts. According to my manual, it calls for a 632951 and 632961 which is supposed to be 1/2 x 33 and 1/2 x 39. I went to the local Tractor Supply and found according to their belt measuring tool that a 1/2 x 32 and 1/2 x 38 matches up a little better to the originals. The originals have no numbers or anything on them, I have no idea if they are original to the snowblower or if they were changed along the way. Has anyone run into this before or can anyone chime in with a belt size that works?


 You are better off using OEM Belts then belts from some other outfit.


----------

